# Procedures for recently arrived overseas Nurses.



## ivan26 (May 24, 2013)

Hello, I would be grateful if anyone could help us in mentioning the procedures for recently arrived (PR) overseas nurses in Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

First welcome to the forum, im not sure what it is you want to know can you be more specific, were to look for nursing jobs? what area are you living in? 

Thanks from one nurse to another lol
Louiseb


----------

